# lowering the b15



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

this might kinda sound a little odd, or out of the ordinary of regular based questions. The thing is, my parents wont allow me to lower my car, and i just bought some 17's off the internet and hope to be puttin them on in a month or so...I was wondering if you guys, could post up reasons why it is a good idea (or why it is a must) to get aftermarket suspension kits(especially with aftermarket rims), this is my only hope to be able to lower my car, so im asking for everyones best input. thanks guys for all help and advice that is to come!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

makes it handle better...

try this, the stock b15's with 17 in rims(spec v) have more agressive suspension... you should tell the rents you need the same... might werk


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're coming up with stuff to BS your parents with, it won't work. they're not as stupid as you think.

only thing "lowering" a car will do really is lower the car. without a proper match of struts and springs, a significantly better handling vehicle won't be attained.

and your parents will tell you that you don't need better handling (chances are they're right as very few people can handle their own cars on the ragged edge of its limits stock)

good luck lol. I think you should just take a pause. they see you rushing into it and are gonna stop you at every point.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

haha...you seem to know my parents lol....everytime i mention something i want...they like freak out and think the car will fall apart if they let me have it....man if i cant get the lowering springs, maybe get the Carbon fiber front bumper lip and carbon fiber sideskirts...to make it 'appear' lower...eh...i want to lower my car especially since i just bought the new rims (ADR S-07R's: newest line of ADR), also because i see a lot of people out there with lowered cars with aftermarket rims, and they look tight azz...huh, maybe somethin will come up...i just want my ride lookin sweeet with the shiny rims....who knows maybe my car wont look bad afterall when the new rims go on, and i can be satisfied with stock height...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> haha...you seem to know my parents lol....everytime i mention something i want...they like freak out and think the car will fall apart if they let me have it....man if i cant get the lowering springs, maybe get the Carbon fiber front bumper lip and carbon fiber sideskirts...to make it 'appear' lower...eh...i want to lower my car especially since i just bought the new rims (ADR S-07R's: newest line of ADR), also because i see a lot of people out there with lowered cars with aftermarket rims, and they look tight azz...huh, maybe somethin will come up...i just want my ride lookin sweeet with the shiny rims....who knows maybe my car wont look bad afterall when the new rims go on, and i can be satisfied with stock height...


 pics of the rims...? and you have an sr2.0... get some bolt ons, get that thing moving! hell tell your rents you NEED a turbo lol!


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

turbo is out of my league(price range, and budget)......maybe when i get out of college ill buy me like a car thats already turboed and like upgrade it....i like performance, but i equally like show quality as well...im still waiting to hear what headers sound like on the sr20de....yeah btw i got the sr20, i guess thats good....eh somethin will convince my parents to giving me more freedom, maybe since im graduating this may ill be able to get more freedom on mods for mycar....ill post pics soon...is it alright if i just randomly post pics in the b15 section? or should i go to member rides???

if you want pics of the rims clicky on this linky:ADR RIMS!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go to rides, if you do it in b15 chimmike wil get all butthurt and lock you down...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

You did make sure that they had the correct bolt pattern for the Nissan before you bought correct? Or is that just a pic for us to see you wheels?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> im still waiting to hear what headers sound like on the sr20de...[/URL]


header, singular, we only have one

this is the only vid I have of my car (01 se) with i/h/e. You can hear a bit what it sounds like, but obviously the camera's mic isn't the best. It would be best to find someone locally who has one that you can take a ride in. I'm pretty sure there are a few SEs in FL.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so wait, you're still in high school Rselah?

that explains a lot.

Tell you what....wait to do any more modding before you get to college. Trust me on this one.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

oh btw, those are the exact rims im gettin, they got my bolt pattern 4x114.3, so dont worry =)...oh and i know on somethings to wait till college before gettin...but somethings just cant wait! after i put my rims on (omg i ordered them on sunday and are expected to arrive friday), i plan to go with CF or BLACK tailights, then do some [more] show stuff, maybe tint my windows etc.....ill wait till i go to college most likely before i get like header and exhaust....college arrives in august...wooooo!!


----------

